# Hp touchpad mouse



## virenme (May 28, 2008)

Hi,

I have Hp compaQ Laptop. Suddenly Touch pad is not working when i m double clicking on it.
I m able to move the mouse pointer.
Please suggest what ia worng with this??

Regards,
Viren


----------



## halfaia (Jul 1, 2008)

i have the same problem with my compaq c 700 ,,, any help? by the way it appears after i installed xp


----------



## vladimirb (Mar 31, 2008)

Hi mate,
Please tell me what kind of software you are using for touch pad???
Do you use synaptics touch pad utility???
1. Go to Control Panel and click on 'mouse' icon...
2. you should have synaptics or some other manufacturer tab at the end...
3. go there and find options for double-clicking and set it so you can use double-click.
Or find 'tapping' option and set it to work...
Hope this will help you...


----------



## halfaia (Jul 1, 2008)

Hi Valdimirb
thx for ur reply,, i hve installed ALPs but it doesn't work and i hve try to install synaptics but it keep telling me NO hardware Support....
any help?


----------



## vladimirb (Mar 31, 2008)

Hi halfaia,
You have installed ALPs and it seems that you are using that... But it does not work 
So, did you go to Mouse options??? 
If not, go there and check for possible tapping options there...


----------



## halfaia (Jul 1, 2008)

Hi Vladimirb
i have checked the tapping options and also nothing change...but if i didn't use my computer for 2 or 3 days it work fine and after some days it wont work


----------



## vladimirb (Mar 31, 2008)

Hey mate,
well if it is working fine and after that it stops responding, then I think you have problem with touchpad...
But I hope some more people will post some possible solutions...
Otherwise, you should take laptop to the store to fix it...


----------



## halfaia (Jul 1, 2008)

thanks Vladimirb...i will take it to the store


----------



## Dayanidhi Tandr (May 28, 2011)

Go to mouse settings from control panel
click on Tapping (don't expand but just click on Tapping)
Enable Tapping

It will start working.


----------

